# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Rare Dorian Yates!

## Kaioken

sorry to post here but its THAT good lol!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuOsSpo1ufY

----------


## facile

Awesome, what a freak, unbelievable calves.

----------


## reconforce4

he is an animal, some great poses, he is one of the bb titans

----------


## PEWN

holy calves.....

----------


## buffgator

he looks a little strange in that video, like he is shredded, but his skin is real loose.

----------


## Amorphic

crazy vascularity in his legs and calves

----------


## Lexed

sick body

----------


## eddy tye

so this turns you guys on? i for one will stick my head out on this thread and be the one to say I THINK THAT LOOKS NASTY!!!

i cant amagine waking up everymorning with all that around me,i cant see why pepole want to look like this anymore (or even in the 80's 90's) 

rant off

----------


## eddy tye

> sick body


horible body

----------


## Lexed

then you my friend dont understand the art of bodybuilding

----------


## Amorphic

> then you my friend dont understand the art of bodybuilding


 exactly, and eddy, not all of us want to look like that, but we can appreciate the effort and work it takes to have a body like that.

----------


## Dizz28

> so this turns you guys on? i for one will stick my head out on this thread and be the one to say I THINK THAT LOOKS NASTY!!!
> 
> *i cant amagine waking up everymorning with all that around me*,i cant see why pepole want to look like this anymore (or even in the 80's 90's) 
> 
> rant off


That's why you should stick to dating skinnier men....

----------


## Fjock

> so this turns you guys on? i for one will stick my head out on this thread and be the one to say I THINK THAT LOOKS NASTY!!!
> 
> i cant amagine waking up everymorning with all that around me,i cant see why pepole want to look like this anymore (or even in the 80's 90's) 
> 
> rant off


who the hell said anything about being turned on? People are simply just showing respect to one of the best bodybuilders to ever step on stage. On a steroid forum you are obviously going to find a high concentration of bodybuilders. People want to look like this because they want to be the best at what they do.

----------


## Ashop

DORIAN was one of the best champions ever.

----------


## MuscleScience

Yeah he must workout.

----------


## SidewayZ

> crazy vascularity in his legs and calves


One of the first things i noticed as well.

Is that all he has??? jk guy is a freak!

----------


## basshead69

How can you not appreciate that bodybuilding is an art and it takes so much work to be in that kind of shape. Most of us here are bodybuilders

----------


## Phalocke

Definately has an incredible physique but thats to much for me personally. Anyways, I wonder why he is still wearing his socks still in the photo shoot. I guess his feet must be really cold.

----------


## MeanMachine2000

> *so this turns you guys on?* i for one will stick my head out on this thread and be the one to say I THINK THAT LOOKS NASTY!!!
> 
> *i cant amagine waking up everymorning with all that around me*,i cant see why pepole want to look like this anymore (or even in the 80's 90's) 
> 
> rant off


Although there are probley many gay members of this forum it is a bodybuilding forum not a haven for gay porn. The video was posted to apriciated this guy's massive physique..... not to beat off to  :Aajack:

----------


## eddy tye

now dont get all upset guys,i dident mean to offend anyone...just speaking my mind,im shure there are some pepole that understand what im sayin?

(again speaking my mind) 

not all body builders want or have to look like that to feel inshape...or even for that matter BE IN SHAPE...

as for the respect part,i do understand were your coming from on that stand point,its amazing what we can get or bodys to do with HARD HARD work...but thats not for me,i'v got other palns i guess...we all have our own

----------


## eddy tye

> Although there are probley many gay members of this forum it is a bodybuilding forum not a haven for gay porn. The video was posted to apriciated this guy's massive physique..... not to beat off to


are you reffering to the,

(i cant amagine waking up to that all around me every morning comment) ?

if so,

you would feel that way i guess,work at trying to be like someone else your whole intire life...

ohhh and im not gay  :Nutkick:  lol

----------


## Amorphic

> now dont get all upset guys,i dident mean to offend anyone...just speaking my mind,im shure there are some pepole that understand what im sayin?
> 
> (again speaking my mind) 
> 
> not all body builders want or have to look like that to feel inshape...or even for that matter BE IN SHAPE...
> 
> as for the respect part,i do understand were your coming from on that stand point,its amazing what we can get or bodys to do with HARD HARD work...but thats not for me,i'v got other palns i guess...we all have our own


 there is an incredible difference between having an 'average' beach body and having a bodybuilders body, most of us are not interested in having a normal build with six pack abs.

----------


## eddy tye

> there is an incredible difference between having an 'average' beach body and having a bodybuilders body, most of us are not interested in having a normal build with six pack abs.


i understand,

but againe im sure there are pepole (maybe not on here? i still bet there are though) that if god was to come down from heaven and asked me do i want to look like that guy,i would say NO!!! but i guess you would say yes?

not trying to make a fuss about this,but i guess i allready did...lol sorry to anyone i'v gotin upset...i'll go back in my bubble now  :Smilie:

----------


## Amorphic

> i understand,
> 
> but againe im sure there are pepole (maybe not on here? i still bet there are though) that if god was to come down from heaven and asked me do i want to look like that guy,i would say NO!!! but i guess you would say yes?
> 
> not trying to make a fuss about this,but i guess i allready did...lol sorry to anyone i'v gotin upset...i'll go back in my bubble now


 of course the vast majority of the population would not want to look like that, this is the minority that see the beauty in it. I dont want to be that big, but i want to be dramatically larger than the typical beach body.

----------


## eddy tye

and good luck and health to you,i hope we all someday can get were we wanna be...i do see now were most will not,this is not an easy game to play

----------


## timtim

> and good luck and health to you,i hope we all someday can get were we wanna be...i do see now were most will not,this is not an easy game to play


his level its 99% a birth right. i read a great article along time ago about what it took, genetically speaking and on a world wide level, to be a top 10 competitor. its like winning the lottery. even with every facet of the lifestyle, drugs included, being perfect, many can never be that big.

king kamali trains the same time i do about 4 times a week and he is enormous and he is not near a top guy. its genetics.

----------


## soulstealer

> his level its 99% a birth right. i read a great article along time ago about what it took, genetically speaking and on a world wide level, to be a top 10 competitor. its like winning the lottery. even with every facet of the lifestyle, drugs included, being perfect, many can never be that big.
> 
> king kamali trains the same time i do about 4 times a week and he is enormous and he is not near a top guy. its genetics.


But at the same token most people with the genetics to do it dont care..... or just dont have the drive.... takes alot more then just genetics....

----------


## soulstealer

> he looks a little strange in that video, like he is shredded, but his skin is real loose.


Do you mean his back shots where he has so much muscle it folds on top of itself... LOL =P its an illusion...

----------


## timtim

> But at the same token most people with the genetics to do it dont care..... or just dont have the drive.... takes alot more then just genetics....


at the pro level its all genetics. anyone saying its not is fooling themselves.

----------


## jaysunderstudy

That guy is a tank, but you gotta love that hormone fed beef!!!! Least he don't have to worry about customs and shit over there in England lucky bastard.

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

Dorians got nothing on me ha ha

----------


## englandnwest

awesome

----------


## Indymuscleguy

My god, tell me, how in the world does this guy find clothes that FIT?

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

man he is awesome and looks great...i seen him in the newer flex and man that guy still is looken good

----------


## taiboxa

he's my all time fav

----------


## soulstealer

> he's my all time fav


Right there with ya bro.... He had an amazing physique in his prime...

----------


## flexin-rph

I will never, ever forget the pic's that came out in the December 1993 Flex magazine....

----------


## Electry

looks preety AWESOME

----------


## joe2009

he had a great body, one of the best shame he had to retire because of the injuries! wonder if he would of beaten ronnie in 98??

----------


## mightybull

his back is like an air craft carrier

----------


## Reed

One of the greatest of all time. I hate the fact when I go on all these youtube vids to watch all the bbers that i admire and strive to be like, all kinds of people are talking sh*t. I just wonder why the f*ck are you looking it up and watching it in the first place.

----------


## gymfreak1978

I'm proud 2 say that i'm from the same city as Dorian, Birmingham UK, british muscle all the way !!!!

----------


## paulzane

British Bulldog!!

----------


## joe2009

does anyone think he could of beaten ronnie in 98 if he hadnt of had his injuries?

----------


## UKBoss

i had the pleasure of talking with dorian yates a few years back  :Big Grin:  made me look like a bloody stick insect standing next to him lol

----------


## most

f'in freak! 

props to all the work it took to get there, not my bag..but to each his own

----------


## firmechicano831

He looks great but his waist look thick.

----------


## jethro1

I've met him in person, great guy and my all time favorite bb.

----------


## S.P.G

yates FTW

----------


## rhino1

unbelievable back!

----------


## agentV

wow those legs are something else. Officially a man mountain!!
Does anyone know what this geezer looks like now. Might be interesting to see a comparison shot.

----------


## FullMoonHowlingWolf

He's amazing!

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

In 1993 nobody could touch him. I remember seeing those pics and just staring at them in disbelief. Im not a huge Doran fan but tha man is unbelieveable and that has to be respected.

----------


## xrame

savage video got to meet him last year at a show i did he presented the awards !

----------


## C-heavyweight

I admire Dorian as a mass monster b/c he was complete.

----------


## trainhrdrthnu

hes a monster.

----------


## nickbcd

great looking physique, wish i was half his size

----------

